# little rant on the ride DVA's



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok i have had both last years and the year before... and let me say this the wrachets SUCK!!! first of all they get stuck i would be sitting there at the lift trying to get my foot out on numerous occasions with haveing to resort to using a tool to try to get my foot out .... rrrrrrr as much as I HATE BURTON i think i will end up getting the escapades but who knows .... its so hard to find decent womens free riding gear that isn't directed to the park


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

I hear you on the dva's...it is very common with ride bindings unfortunately. I bought the sigma's instead of the dva's and the sigmas didn't have any ratchet issues. I've owned the vxn's and nada for years, it was only the dva's that gave me hell...so i stopped using them.

I freeride and use the sigmas or my rome madisons and those are completely fine even though they are park specific. I've also been liking the K2 Cinches for next season now that they are dialed and don't seem to have too many problems. 

If you want freeride bindings, i rode the rome targas and i wear size 8 and I had no issues with them being too much of a binding for my womens feet and they fit my boots decently. 

The escapades i was not a fan of, i rode next years with the new ratchet system and they were okay but nothing i would spend money on...i think they were too overpriced for the quality of the binding. The madisons are a much better binding than the escapades.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

are the madisons stiff though ... cause i am not a fan of ultra soft bindings.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Madisons are the womens 390's which is a stiffer all mountain binding. For riding in CO get the madisons just note they'll be heavier than your rides.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

hmmm i'll look into them THANKS ya'all!!! time to go spend lots of money lol!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You know Christy sports is having a tent sale in Dillion and in Steamboat that starts on Friday and runs through Labor Day. Screaming deals on stuff. No rome bindings up in Steamboat that I've seen but I think that the WP Powder tools inventory went to Dillion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

The new struts coming out are stiffer than the madisons...i would look at those, they'll be cheaper as well but still decent bindings for women. I was messing around with them yesterday and compared to the madisons the highback is stiffer and the bindings are very similiar just a couple differences. I prefer softer bindings so i'm sticking with the madisons. But the struts are more like the arsenals for women. I've rode both so i can give you more info but i'd recommend checking them out.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

*ride dvas dfc edtion.*

I have the ride dva's dfc edition. I think they are the best bindings I have ever had. The wratchets are amazing. I don't understand how someone wouldn't like them. I rode them all last season and I have never had a problem with them. I personally love them.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

how hard do you ride? I have put mine through hell and have to ask for help getting out from my friends not to mention they put way to much presure on the toes. dva's= worlds shittyist bindings not to mention BUT i had these replaced because the heal cup bent .... so sad


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

and the springs are all messed up ..... will not keep the wrachet in place anymore, it just flops around. uhhhh i hate those bindings with a passion


----------

